
Marc Benioff Says 'Facebook Is the New Cigarettes’ - cryptozeus
https://www.inc.com/jason-aten/salesforce-founder-marc-benioff-says-facebook-is-new-cigarettes-heres-why-he-thinks-government-should-get-involved.html
======
loblollyboy
only person I know who abuses facebook is my mom

